# Zuki Eleets Hybrid 5 channel



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Let me start by saying this: At times I like to keep people guessing. I like subtle statements with big impact. Speaking softly and carrying a big stick if you will... Without the raping of Middle America along the way lol.


I wanted to keep everything tucked away in my daily driver. (06 Scion Tc) I searched for the single amp solution without hope... I tried the Zed 6 channel and loved the power but a few things kept me from going back. I thought about using a jl hd but didn't want to be underwhelmed by the power as a handful of people told me I would be. Also having heard of people with FM reception issues with them in certain installs and knowing the Zed already had this effect I gave up. 

I met Zach (Boostedrex) at finals and shortly there after he joined the DIYMA team.

Anywho as most of us know Zach rep's for Zuki, I always knew they had some whacked out way of giving out specs and I knew I like it! I never really gave the product a thought however. A few people mentioned buying them and then I drifted over to the site to see what the offered. 

Only one amp what Zuki offered would fit my build I needed 5 channels for an active front stage and 5-600 watts for a sealed 10. I had thrown my hands up at ever getting a SI BM to go in my spare and didn't want to drop 400 bucks on the 13tw5 so I was going to rock the SoundSplinter RLI 10 single 4 ohm.

Zach offered up a SI BM to me out of his car,... I jumped, and man do I itch from the fiberglass work that has ensued! I'm still awaiting his slacker ass to pull it from his car!  I kid I kid!... Box wont be done till at least this weekend anyway 

So I Placed my order for the 5 channel last week now that I had a sub that could work well with the 5 watts or so the Zuki had to offer 

I placed the order IIRC Thursday of last week. Shipping was 36 bucks.. which I thought was a bit high but I just chalked it up to packaging and such.

Attached to the Paypal order was a note with my email address and I asked Patrick (Owner of Zuki) to email me when he sent it. I got the tracking number on Monday... He shipped it on Friday, I was shocked I expected a week or two for the build and testing. The tracking number said it should arrive on the 7th... no dice :-/

Tuesday morning rolls around and I ask RustBucketGrl to check the mail... as shes going to check the mail I see using th tracking number that it's been delivered! WIN!

She set it down on the table and I see "Fragibility" scrolled across the box.. I chuckled to myself and said..."is that even a word" then I see "No drool" on the box.... upon further inspection I note its "No Drop!" with the bottom of the p missing and the dot being very faint.... ehh I liked no drool better meself! lol

Then my eyes caught site of the price tag for shipping! $54.00.. holy poop.. thanks for sending Priority but holy poop... I owe ya a few bucks! (priority I bet is the reason it didn't show up looking like it got raped by monkeys at feeding time)

_________________________________________________________________

I know yer bored! on to the good stuff!

the packaging on this was second to none. Double boxed and bubble wrapped between with the foam feet holding the amp up...



































stock photo for now:


























I know the photos are grainy but tizz be my phone.....

The finish on this amp is superb the black on it is just impressive... it makes a statement without making a statement. 

The thing feels like a small tank when you pick it up.

I like that all the connections are on one side. 

The one flaw that I did find when unboxing it is that there is no manual to be found...

The controls are laid out in a way that allows it to be pretty easily understood... However I like a manual just in-case. Thats the thing I always liked about audiocontrol and zed and maybe a few others... the bit of sarcasm while they teach you something. 

There are 3 dials that say "THD" .05 all the way up to 2... I'm assuming these are the gain but that is just a random guess since there are no "gains" 


Overall I am much more pleased than I thought I would be with the product I purchased... I thought I was buying just another amp with grossly underrated specs. Turns out I bought something some actually gave a crap about and put some time and forethought into the complete package. I hope I continue to be this happy with this!

More pics and power up very soon!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Neat. So what you're telling me is you've bought a large paper weight? Install it!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Photo bucket is the suck.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

for the record "fragibility" is a word of sorts... It got the meaning across too  Me likes! lol that and it looks to have used a half of a sharpie in getting said point across lol.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm glad that it got there safe and sound Brian. I have no doubt that you will be equally pleased once you power it up. As always, just give me a call/text/pm/email if there's anything I can do.

And yes, the "THD" knob is your gain.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I think its cute =)


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Once you go black...


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

By hybrid is it AB 4ch and D sub ch?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> By hybrid is it AB 4ch and D sub ch?


That is correct. Channels 1-4 are class AB while the mono channel is class D.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

boosted: do you know the external dimensions?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> boosted: do you know the external dimensions?


24" x 10" x 2.5"


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

If only there was a 7 channel version.. :laugh:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BowDown said:


> If only there was a 7 channel version.. :laugh:


Ummm... There is.  But I'm guessing you were joking do to the :laugh: smiley.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have fond memories of receiving my Fragibility box. Just like your situation, the actual shipping amount was more than the amount I paid. I was equally impressed with the care in packing, and I loved the cd's he was providing back then. 

The manual that used to come with the Eleets was a bit of a novelty in themselves - just a few pages (I might still have a copy on pdf I can send ya - although it was for the 4 channel Eleets). 

I hope you enjoy this amp.... I believe you will.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought two of these last week, just waiting for their arrival.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Ummm... There is.  But I'm guessing you were joking do to the :laugh: smiley.


Half kidding. The amps I have work well.. I gotta just finish the install and move on. Lots of other things to spend money on.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

What size fuses are in this guy? Could you run it from a 4AWG power/ground wire? And also, do you know the "real world" power rating approximations for this? I know it had been discussed that the Eleets would do 175W or so when the gains were properly set. I'm guessing this is a bit less on the 4ch and what on the sub? Or maybe I should phrase it as, would this run the AR duo plus a couple of 12" subs at 2ohms nicely? This thing really has me considering losing my spare tire so I could do a false floor for it and new subs.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> What size fuses are in this guy? Could you run it from a 4AWG power/ground wire? And also, do you know the "real world" power rating approximations for this? I know it had been discussed that the Eleets would do 175W or so when the gains were properly set. I'm guessing this is a bit less on the 4ch and what on the sub? Or maybe I should phrase it as, would this run the AR duo plus a couple of 12" subs at 2ohms nicely? This thing really has me considering losing my spare tire so I could do a false floor for it and new subs.



I've been told that it would feed in the neighborhood of 4-450 @ 4ohm to the sub and get up around 800 @ 2 ohm.

I was also told that it should do around 125 on the other 4 channels. it takes a 4ga input and I think it has 4 40 ampers on it. I doubt it would ever pull that much unless I hooked the welding leads up to it


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

oh no, now I have another car audio piece i want.

As a follow up, does it appear to have enough power for you on the midbasses? Oh wait, you didn't install yet. Answer that in the future then, haha.


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you guys checked out the Zuki webpage recently? If you go to the specials section, there is a hybrid 4 channel Eleet!!! 10 watts x 4 @ 8ohms!!!! 51" long!!! Considering that the current eleets 4 is 5watts x 4 @ 8ohms. Ohhhhh myyyyyy!! What is that? Like 300 something watts per channel?


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

Dzaazter said:


> Have you guys checked out the Zuki webpage recently? If you go to the specials section, there is a hybrid 4 channel Eleet!!! 10 watts x 4 @ 8ohms!!!! 51" long!!! Considering that the current eleets 4 is 5watts x 4 @ 8ohms. Ohhhhh myyyyyy!! What is that? Like 300 something watts per channel?


that is not a hybrid amp. the info i got is its a full class a/b and is conservatively fused at 320 amp!!! you do the math on that


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

This weekend I need to work on the amp rack. The sub box is in the works then it's on to the Lexus install and tune tune tune the Scion!


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry, not hybrid but custom. 320 amp!!! Damn, I thought the the 270 amp on my rockford was a lot before!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice... Your're gone to have a really nice system when your done.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> Nice... Your're gone to have a really nice system when your done.


you don't even know the half of it ;-)


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

I'll make sure I get a listen at the next show... :chinese:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> I'll make sure I get a listen at the next show... :chinese:


Ehh this is going in the scion... Then it's time to dive head first into the Lexus... Then scion gets a total rebuild up front.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> you don't even know the half of it ;-)


Come with free mustache rides?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So... needless to say I'm impressed with this amp. I need to take the time to sit down and put it into words but tonight I powered it up after working 3 hours on the amp rack and it blows my temp. (aura 6 channel bridged to 4) out of the water.

more tomorrow.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> So... needless to say I'm impressed with this amp. I need to take the time to sit down and put it into words but tonight I powered it up after working 3 hours on the amp rack and it blows my temp. (aura 6 channel bridged to 4) out of the water.
> 
> more tomorrow.


Just wait until you have a sub to power with it.  Tracking number on the way shortly. 

In all seriousness though, I'm glad you're liking the amp so far. If there is anything I can do just let me know.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> So... needless to say I'm impressed with this amp. I need to take the time to sit down and put it into words but tonight I powered it up after working 3 hours on the amp rack and it blows my temp. (aura 6 channel bridged to 4) out of the water.
> 
> more tomorrow.


I would be curious to hear the difference first hand. Somehow the hype of having a new toy tends to skew results.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BowDown said:


> I would be curious to hear the difference first hand. Somehow the hype of having a new toy tends to skew results.


I fully recommend doing a back to back A/B test like this. Placebo effect/honeymoon stage can cloud your judgement at times. Though I don't believe his opinion will change. The ELEETS amps really are something. They've been a well kept secret for a long time. But as more and more people get their hands on them, that secret is getting out. And I'm very happy about that.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This is true. I've seen it quite a bit with his equipment travels. Some I agree with, others I think it's to help justify the money spent. :lol:

But definitely would like an A/B compare-o considering I have found the Aura MR series amps to be one of the cleanest amps yet. I have a feeling his Aura MR might be in less than 100% condition if it's truly 'blow out of the water.' Also seemed very first generation in esthetics. I haven't heard his system at all since the amp swaps.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

In doing A/B tests out here I have only found a few amps that I consider to be on the same level with the ELEETS gear. Arc SE, Sinfoni, and a lone Brax that I played with. That's some pretty esteemed company in my opinion.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the reason this sounds better is that I was bridging the MR for the mids and it has double if not triple the output to the tweeters.....

I'm not subless @ the moment Zach. I have a erectile dysfunction 9kv @ 8 ohms and I cant wait for a 12 


review time went into the amp rack tonight  lol


----------



## alligatorman (Sep 7, 2010)

Why are the zuki power ratings so "different".


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The reasoning I've been given is they are measured with the gain at "0" with an 8 ohm load with a 2 volt input... more or less dynoing a car at idle.

One thing I need to add... I ran this for an hour last night gains at 0 until I finish the install and get to tuning and the thing has pretty much all the power needed. I have the 8 wired to 8 ohms and it has enough power to blend well with my active front stage. After running pretty much full tilt for the hour I got home and went back to feel the amp half expecting to get burned however it was just a little warm to the touch. I'm very impressed by that. Also the Class d sub channel does not affect my radio reception like the Leviathan did.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nice. maybe one day I will score one of these Zuki amps.

My tech really likes the zuki and that means a lot as I have never heard the word "****" come out of one persons mouth more times about amplifiers than I have from him. 

for now I must settle for the mmats sq4160


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

For what you get, the price point on this amp is really nice too. If I could fit it in my car, I'd spring for one ASAP.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ecbmxer said:


> For what you get, the price point on this amp is really nice too. If I could fit it in my car, I'd spring for one ASAP.


it really is... just under the 600.00 mark to my door for a overbuilt 5 channel imo is fair. The HD to me seems to be a bit overpriced but most JL to me is. (I give them props for being bullet proof though) The Zed Levithan is one hell of a good sounding amp and if he got the issues worked out a very strong competitor in the single amp solution. Other than those two I'm not sure what respectable single amp solutions there are currently on the market.

It seems as though this time I made a great choice. It's going to be a tough call between the Zuki and modded Arc SE's in my new build. I think the Zuki will win out just for the single heat sink option.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The other night I checked my email and noticed a email from Patrick @ zuki that contained a tracking number... odd I thought... I emailed him back to let him know I hadn't ordered anything... half hoping he had a mix-up and sent the wrong person the tracking number... then I thought well I hope I don't have to ship someone an amp he mistakenly shipped me..

I got an email back saying it was my "owners manual" Now I like the audio control and "zed" manuals that try and teach you something and make you laugh. This one was something I've yet to see... a single page laminated.... sweet! short to the point and even my gorilla ass is going to have a hard time destroying this! 

He included a few cd's with it and I'm not sure if it's a thank you for taking the time to do the review or suggesting the manual... either way... win!

I've yet to mess with more than a basic tune as I had an issue with a sub I'm trying to work out and thought it to be a waste of time to get serious about tuning without the proper sub,.... So more on my thoughts when install is finished!


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah I jokingly asked him where my laminated instructions were for my line driver. He said he was getting to everyone that purchased something. I guess we all get one eventually.


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice review! Are they really on the same level as the Arc SE amps? 

I'm on the fence for buying an Zuki 5ch one amp solution or the Aura rpm amps that PE has on buyout. If these are better than the Auras and at the same level as some of the amps listed above than the Zuki is a little more appealing to me.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

bitperfect said:


> Nice review! Are they really on the same level as the Arc SE amps?
> 
> I'm on the fence for buying an Zuki 5ch one amp solution or the Aura rpm amps that PE has on buyout. If these are better than the Auras and at the same level as some of the amps listed above than the Zuki is a little more appealing to me.


Of course I'm biased on the subject but yes I feel that the ELEETS series are on par with Arc SE, Sinfoni, Zapco C2K, McIntosh, etc... I've owned/used most of the brands I just mentioned and ended up selling off every amp in my inventory once I got my Zuki setup. Keep in mind, this was as a customer before I had ties to Zuki Audio.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I ran a aura 675 and lets just say I was far from thrilled. bowdowns 2150's sound pretty darn good... they make decent power and it's clean. 

The Zuki hasn't wowed me yet(as in jumped up and make me take notice). It has however been bullet proof... has not had a hiccup. puts out nice clean power. 

It to me does what it needs to do. I have yet to tune the car however. Tomorrow I will be wrapping up the false floor and get tuning under way.

If I had to make the choice again I'd buy this amp without a thought. good power decent size and it works.

After all I don't want to know I have an amp in my system. I just want to hear music


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Last night I may have started to be wowed.
























/close door on Bowdown.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Last night I may have started to be wowed.



Oh? Do tell. Finally got some tuning/gain leveling done in the TC huh? Let's hear some thoughts you big hunk of man beast you!! 





















/close door on Bowdown.[/QUOTE]


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It would sound better with my bm ;-)


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> It would sound better with my bm ;-)


Any word on when it's due back to you?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

nope, nada, nothing, zero...... show in under a month. :-(


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

hate to keep stringing y'all along but the wow Rustbucketgrl and I had was that this thing never seems to run out of power. I haven't had it on a scope but I can beat the snot out of this and can make my ears hurt but not hear distortion. to this point it is the only 5 channel I've used that I can say I'm left missing something to the front stage.


----------



## soundnoob (Feb 6, 2011)

turbo5upra said:


> to this point it is the only 5 channel I've used that I can say I'm left missing something to the front stage.


i was wondering if you can explain what you ment by missing something in the font stage? trying to figure out if you ment it in a good way or not


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Most other 5 channels I've used seem to be rather nutless and are full of sacrifice. This seems like a very happy medium of simple one connection and power.



soundnoob said:


> i was wondering if you can explain what you ment by missing something in the font stage? trying to figure out if you ment it in a good way or not


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Last night I may have started to be wowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Get it tuned and stop psyching yourself into liking it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes'ir


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I just received mine about a week ago and anxious to try it out...I hope it has the power that I need. 

Is the sub channel really stable at 2 ohms?


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Also can the 4 channels be bridged to 4 ohm?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Mr. Randy said:


> I just received mine about a week ago and anxious to try it out...I hope it has the power that I need.
> 
> Is the sub channel really stable at 2 ohms?


Yes, the sub channel can handle a 2 ohm load no problem at all.



RMAT said:


> Also can the 4 channels be bridged to 4 ohm?


I would NOT suggest bridging the front 4 channels to a pair of 4 ohm loads however. If you want an amp that can be bridged then look into the ELEETS 4 channel or the ELEETS class D 5 channel. That amp is all full range class D instead of being a hybrid like this 5 channel. And it is an aboslute BEAST! To my knowledge there isn't another 5 channel on the market (or 6 channel that is bridgeable) that can come close to the raw power ability of the class D 5 channel.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been hammering a SI BM at 2 ohms for a bit now with the amp below a false floor... Drove an hour this am without a hint of an issue.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Yes, the sub channel can handle a 2 ohm load no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I would NOT suggest bridging the front 4 channels to a pair of 4 ohm loads however. If you want an amp that can be bridged then look into the ELEETS 4 channel or the ELEETS class D 5 channel. That amp is all full range class D instead of being a hybrid like this 5 channel. And it is an aboslute BEAST! To my knowledge there isn't another 5 channel on the market (or 6 channel that is bridgeable) that can come close to the raw power ability of the class D 5 channel.


Darn I was just going to bridge the front 4 channels to a pair of 4 ohm load drivers...

and I was also going to use the SI BMKII wiring down to 2 ohms for the sub channel.





turbo5upra said:


> I've been hammering a SI BM at 2 ohms for a bit now with the amp below a false floor... Drove an hour this am without a hint of an issue.


I got mine a few days ago and it sounds NICE!


----------



## soundnoob (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok.... i got ya makes sense now i had a feeling that can shoulda been a can't


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn this forum. Let me sell a couple of things & I'll take one Boosted.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

rockytophigh said:


> Damn this forum. Let me sell a couple of things & I'll take one Boosted.


I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I've definitely got the forum boner. I've got HAT Imagines coming 6.5 & 6x9, the Zuki, and the Clarion Hot Deals head unit to install. I've got a couple of sub options here but might try the Imagine subs....either way I am not changing my mind again on amps or speakers damnit! LOL


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

annnnnnnnnd ordered!!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice! I very much look forward to hearing your impressions of the amp once you get it and get it installed/dialed in. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Nice! I very much look forward to hearing your impressions of the amp once you get it and get it installed/dialed in.
> 
> Cheers!


X2! im also looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Yes, the sub channel can handle a 2 ohm load no problem at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I would NOT suggest bridging the front 4 channels to a pair of 4 ohm loads however. If you want an amp that can be bridged then look into the ELEETS 4 channel or the ELEETS class D 5 channel. That amp is all full range class D instead of being a hybrid like this 5 channel. And it is an aboslute BEAST! To my knowledge there isn't another 5 channel on the market (or 6 channel that is bridgeable) that can come close to the raw power ability of the class D 5 channel.


So would it be safe to bridge them down to an 8ohm load? The reason I ask is I have a pair 18Sound 8MB400's that are probably going to crave the power. A 5 channel capable of this would really fit my build nicely.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

chevbowtie22 said:


> So would it be safe to bridge them down to an 8ohm load? The reason I ask is I have a pair 18Sound 8MB400's that are probably going to crave the power. A 5 channel capable of this would really fit my build nicely.


Oh yeah, that would be just fine. Great drivers too!! I've used the 8MB400's in a couple of bass guitar rigs I've built. Phenominal sound and brutal impact in the midbass range. You're going to really dig that combination!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Oh yeah, that would be just fine. Great drivers too!! I've used the 8MB400's in a couple of bass guitar rigs I've built. Phenominal sound and brutal impact in the midbass range. You're going to really dig that combination!


Awesome! I guess I know what I'll be ordering then!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, as usual I can't make up my mind. Subs. I've got a premade JL Sub box with 2 10's ported that's sitting in the basement. This one: 

JL Audio CP210G-W1v2-D4 Ported PowerWedge™ enclosure with two 10" W1v2 subwoofers at Crutchfield.com

Two other choices to go with the Zuki are 2 HAT Imagine 10's....or 4 Image Dynamics ID8 D4 V.3. 

What do you guys think? I've never heard any of the above.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I've never used/heard the HAT subs so I can't comment. But the ID subs are nice. So are the Arc series from Arc Audio. I would honestly be looking at the new 8" sub from Sundown. That thing is a monster!!!! A quartet of those new Sundown 8's would be earth shattering and clean all the way down. Just my .02 on the subject.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Run whatcha brung... Try the jl's... Not a fan boy by any means but jl never put junk out by any means....see if you like it... Spend money if you don't....,


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't be stepping on my toes in my thread zach... I'll have to take care of things next time you stop over... Lol


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Those Sundowns are a weeeeee bit high....$540 for four. Will the Zuki push those??


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Run whatcha brung... Try the jl's... Not a fan boy by any means but jl never put junk out by any means....see if you like it... Spend money if you don't....,


That's a good idea....& it keeps me from breaking out the power tools & MDF lol


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, I asked Boosted, but I'll post it here too as I'm waiting on his reply. 

Looking at the space I have....I can get 3 8's back there which would give me either a 2.7 ohm load to the Zuki with dual 4 ohm or a 1.3 ohm load with dual 2 ohm subs. 

Which would work best with the sub channel of the amp?


----------



## soundnoob (Feb 6, 2011)

I'v had my eye on these zuki 5ch's for awhile now been reading up on them and talking with Boostedrex, in all my researching the lowest i'v heard them say is 2ohm so i'd go with the dual 4ohm drivers for the 2.7 final...i could be wrong and i'm sure boosted will confirm for sure


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

I've talked with patrick too. 2 ohms is okay and will be stable. May we ask what subs these are? Brand and power handling?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

The new Sundown SA 8 v.2s....well, here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...896-sundown-sa-8-v-2-prototype-completed.html


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

3 of those beasts? Idk if the power from the zuki would be enough. I love zuki and all, but 3 of those asking for 1200 watts conservatively....idk


----------



## soundnoob (Feb 6, 2011)

The sub ch on the hybrid 5ch from what iv been told will do about 800w at 2ohm, rocky i'm not sure which one you ordered but you prob want to look at the full class D cause it will do right around 1200 at 2ohm.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I ordered the Hybrid 5 Channel....I'm not ready for full class D yet. Still too old & stuck in my ways. Check out post #72 in this thread. If it'd run a quartet of 8s at 2 ohm, I'd think it'd definitely run a trio at 2.7 or 1.3 ohms.....but I don't know enough to be sure. They are damn beefy though lol.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

The SI BM in .6 sealed at 2 ohms does a pretty nice job... I had my temporary box with one 9kv2 in it and it left me wanting a tick more- both output and real low end. The box was all port and tuned to 30. The sub channel on this is very respectable for a five channel and so are the other 4 channels but I'd try a belle for spl lol.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I had my temporary box with one 9kv2 in it and it left me wanting a tick more- both output and real low end.


:laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

For an 8 it worked great lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> For an 8 it worked great lol


No it didn't. :mean:

My 8 (for an 8) does well.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

PM's responded.  And I would recommend the 2.7 ohm final load for the sub channel of the Hybrid 5 channel amp. That channel is 2 ohm stable all day, so the 2.7 ohm load won't be an issue in the least. A trio of SA8's will be BEASTLY!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

4 new version SA 8s ordered....anyone gonna need a spare lol

I'll run the JL prefab until they get here at the end of March....if I can get my HAT Imagine sets shipped!!!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Got this lil' email to get me fired up.....

i will have your amplifier finished by tonight
and burn in on the bench for 24 hours.
then i will have a tracking number for you on Monday. 
thank you.

Outstanding communication!! So far service has been 100%!


----------



## chevbowtie22 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just ordered mine!! I'm so looking forward to getting that box in the mail!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Im glad you like your amp. I have 2 Zuki amps for close to a year and love them! All i got to say mono block amp is crazy loud. 4ch Zuki is just wonders. Im speechless and don't know the best way to express it. The best amps for your money! The only down side to it - they are huge meaning long! 2 amps take 31" but i got them to fit  

These amps are truly one of a kind. And support from Patrick and boxster is out of this world.... 
Ps sorry if i misspelled his name but im sure you know who im talking about 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

About that 5 channel class D amp, what is it fused at? I know it has a ton of power, just curious.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> About that 5 channel class D amp, what is it fused at? I know it has a ton of power, just curious.


This 5ch amp has 3 40amp fuse's. I'm sure they are all split apart, 60 might be going for 4ch setup and 60 for class D mono out put.

But I may be wrong, my mono block has 5 40amp fuses  so i'm sure this amp has ton of power! Another person to ask about these amps is Vitty, 

Here is a little tease of my mono block


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Quick question, what are the 6 rca inputs. 2 for input and 2 for connecting another amp I can understand. What about 5 and 6? What are the pots all for? Thanks, JPS


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jpswanberg said:


> Quick question, what are the 6 rca inputs. 2 for input and 2 for connecting another amp I can understand. What about 5 and 6? What are the pots all for? Thanks, JPS


You know what, that's a good question ? >? never really pay the attention to that.... but yes it does have a line out, to connect another amp.

And trust me, I don't think there is a reason for another mono block amp.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> About that 5 channel class D amp, what is it fused at? I know it has a ton of power, just curious.


The class D 5 channel is not internally fused. We recommend between 250-300 amps of inline fusing for it.


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> PM's responded.  *snip*


Not all of them...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

~Spyne~ said:


> Not all of them...


Doh! My apologies. I'll get your quote back out to you post haste!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> The class D 5 channel is not internally fused. We recommend between 250-300 amps of inline fusing for it.


Holy hell. Too much for my electrical I'd say! I wanna run off a single Knu 4AWG wire, so <150A. Thanks for the info!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Holy hell. Too much for my electrical I'd say! I wanna run off a single Knu 4AWG wire, so <150A. Thanks for the info!


You could still run it, just make sure you don't crank up the gains to high 

You could run 2 amps of a 4g wire anyway,,, and this is a single 5ch amp


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ecbmxer said:


> Holy hell. Too much for my electrical I'd say! I wanna run off a single Knu 4AWG wire, so <150A. Thanks for the info!


Yeah, I'd say you're spot on. I wouldn't run the class D 5 channel off of a single 4 awg run. The Hybrid 5 channel yes, but not the monster.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

My box arrived in PERFECT condition. I have never seen an amplifier packaged this well. Here's my decorative addition to this thread until I get her installed.


IMAG0453 by rockytophigh, on Flickr

IMAG0454 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool, I just got mine a week or two ago. Ready to install soon. The decorative box, I kept mine for some reason, nostalgia...idk. Haha. Can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone installed this and then afterwards have alternator whine?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Has anyone installed this and then afterwards have alternator whine?


Pioneer HU? :laugh:


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

I installed mine about about 2-weeks ago, replaced a JL. Zuki = wonderful amp. Great SQ and plenty of power for my Focal fronts and Polk sub. I haven't noticed any noise even though I just swapped wires from the JL. The JL sounded fine but I was getting distortion in 1 of my front channels only when cold. At first I thought it was the speaker but once I replaced the amp the distortion disappeared so i guess it was the amp all along. I am looking at replacing my single 4ohm 12" with 2 new 12" subs. From what I have read here I am OK 2ohm on the sub channel? I am looking at ID IQD12 dual 2ohm or RE SEX 4ohm drivers for a final 2ohm load.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, you are fine at 2 ohm mono on the sub channel 07exlv66spd. If you're going for more SQ with a good amount of output I would recommend the IDQ over the RE subs. Just personal preference there. Either sub setup will be able to get plenty loud. But the IDQ is a much cleaner sub IMHO. But really, there are so many excellent choices for subs out there these days. I've done several installs lately using Arc Audio subs and I've been very happy with all of them.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok the Pioneer was checked and found to be fine. My main concern was a blown pico fuse, but that was quickly cleared. I noticed as soon as the amps were swapped, the sound quality improved (in my opinion).


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Ok the Pioneer was checked and found to be fine. My main concern was a blown pico fuse, but that was quickly cleared. I noticed as soon as the amps were swapped, the sound quality improved (in my opinion).


So you are still having issues with alt whine? If so, check your amp ground. Our amps require a really good ground (They're a bit more sensitive to that then other manufacturers). I have seen alt whine issues with our amps go away after sorting out the ground.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

more sensitive to ground? really? I was thinking of trying out the 5 channel. might have to stick with my Helix. its dead quiet.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

got a 5 out of 5 yesterday for noise floor... only issue I had was a turn on pop which I need to dive into this weekend....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JAX said:


> more sensitive to ground? really? I was thinking of trying out the 5 channel. might have to stick with my Helix. its dead quiet.


These amps are dead silent as well. So long as they are installed well. Just remember, some amps have more filtering of electrical noise than others. There are so many potentials for electrical noise in a car and for amps that focus solely on pure sound a careful install is a must. I've heard plenty of high end amps that had the same sensitivity. I've had 5 different installs in my own car with Zuki amps and have never once had an issue. Same goes for the 3-4 cars in NorCal with these amps. 2 of them had an issue at first that we troubleshot down to the grounding point. Changed to a better grounding point and the issue went away.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never had noise issues with any of my Zuki's either


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Let me just state for the record I am in no way complaining about my Zuki amp. It was found just as stated that some car environments are just more troublesome then others. In this case in order to get rid of my noise we swapped amps. The Zuki will go into my Dodge where a great ground point will be assured. If I were to go single amp again, I would quickly buy this amp ASAP.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I need to ask my tech what he thinks of the Zuki compared to the helix. He knows both and I like to get his opinion since he is a pro


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Does the SPL 5 channel not sound as good as the elleets? 

It's not to bad price wise. Has more power in sub channel


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> got a 5 out of 5 yesterday for noise floor... only issue I had was a turn on pop which I need to dive into this weekend....


Not to sound too stupid, but it might be your RCA's, I had a problem where they had been grounded of somewhere. After replacing my RCA's the problem went away, so far no ground noise at all, no pop, no nothing... Pure Powaaaa..

But than again, I have 2 amps, both Zuki


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

When it was hooked up in my car and the car not running, it made the car sound like a beast. I was very very impressed with running one amp. That is why it will be the only amp that is used in my Dodge Ram system.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm glad to see that more people are interested in Zuki amps, its about time the reputation has spread around 

I had thoughts about these amps when i bought them, once they got installed, I was amazed how they sound. 

Enjoy them all!


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

For a 1 amp solution i couldn't be happier. All the power I could want or need, mine is dead silent, and flexibility to run my front active when I upgrade. SQ is at the very least equal to if not superior to anything else I have ever run (Pioneer, Alpine, Orion, JL Kenwood) They are a little large compared to the trend for smaller amps but to me look impressive and who can argue their performance. I still have some wiring to straiten out but No Noise Whatsoever and fantastic SQ


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ do you ever travel to South Jersey, I would like to hear your system. My Zuki will go into my truck along with a set of Focal speakers for my front stage. I'm going to run Focal for my speakers and hopefully the Zapco processor when it comes out.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

why are they so large? I was looking at them today. Zuki has some big amps.


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Bigger = Better
Sorry, between work and the kids i don't get much time to go anywhere. The one trip I make every year with my son is Carlisle Style & Performance. I should have everthing done by then. I just orded Hybrid Clarus to replace my Focal fronts and am making new baffles and adding some ccf to the doors.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that is a show that I am wiling to travel for. Can you pm me when it is? I can tow my car up there with my truck.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Not to sound too stupid, but it might be your RCA's, I had a problem where they had been grounded of somewhere. After replacing my RCA's the problem went away, so far no ground noise at all, no pop, no nothing... Pure Powaaaa..
> 
> But than again, I have 2 amps, both Zuki


Turn on pop from rca's? they are only about 3' long and are really far from anything. The car is dead silent.


----------



## 07exlv66spd (Nov 3, 2011)

Carlisle Style & Performance is May 12-13, I will be there the 12th I believe.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect, both of my vehicles will be done by then. Great way to test them out lol.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

JAX said:


> Does the SPL 5 channel not sound as good as the elleets?
> 
> It's not to bad price wise. Has more power in sub channel


No, the SPL series does is not as clean as the ELEETS amps. The SPL series was designed to be rugged and used in harsh environments like boats and the like. Totally different animal than the ELEETS amps.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> No, the SPL series does is not as clean as the ELEETS amps. The SPL series was designed to be rugged and used in harsh environments like boats and the like. Totally different animal than the ELEETS amps.


I have found this video on youtube, what these spl do... 

Even though that guy in the video is a F idiot for putting his baby in there to do a hair trick....

New Missing Link Audio Hummer NOT FINISHED!!!!! video # 2 update on progess! - YouTube


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have found this video on youtube, what these spl do...
> 
> Even though that guy in the video is a F idiot for putting his baby in there to do a hair trick....
> 
> New Missing Link Audio Hummer NOT FINISHED!!!!! video # 2 update on progess! - YouTube


Those aren't Zuki SPL series amps. Those are the big mono amps that we make. I don't recall if they are the 100w x 1 or 125w x 1 models though. I think they're the "smaller" of the two.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> Those aren't Zuki SPL series amps. Those are the big mono amps that we make. I don't recall if they are the 100w x 1 or 125w x 1 models though. I think they're the "smaller" of the two.


Big or small, they are crazy loud, I know this truck was pushing 158DB's"_"


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Starting to track down my turn on pop.... I emailed Patrick tonight... he's been on top of it from the time he got the email. (It's Sunday) I will dig into this- this week. but support has been great thus far.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, got the HATs installed....the Zuki ghetto installed & I've got a problem. It's been 15 years since I installed anything on my own outside of a deck. I'm attempting to set the gains on the amplifier and am having trouble. I set the deck to 3/4 volume and attempt to turn the gain knob to distortion level. There isn't any....well not for a long time, on the front and rear channels. I realize I should simply enjoy that fact but I don't want to damage the amp by pushing it. 

I have bought a MM. Can any of you tell me how to set the gains on the Zuki with a MM. Oh, and I still can't wipe the **** eating grin off my face from the way things sound as it sits now.

Also, I can turn the gain full on the subs.....also, no audible distortion.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

pretty sure you could weld with it.  I don't think I've touched anything but the sub gain


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

rockytophigh said:


> Ok, got the HATs installed....the Zuki ghetto installed & I've got a problem. It's been 15 years since I installed anything on my own outside of a deck. I'm attempting to set the gains on the amplifier and am having trouble. I set the deck to 3/4 volume and attempt to turn the gain knob to distortion level. There isn't any....well not for a long time, on the front and rear channels. I realize I should simply enjoy that fact but I don't want to damage the amp by pushing it.
> 
> I have bought a MM. Can any of you tell me how to set the gains on the Zuki with a MM. Oh, and I still can't wipe the **** eating grin off my face from the way things sound as it sits now.
> 
> Also, I can turn the gain full on the subs.....also, no audible distortion.



I'm not 100% sure how your amp looks like, but on my 4ch amp, I have THD. That's your signal input gain for Zuki amp.

Also, set your crossovers right on the amp, I run mine at full, and my crossovers are done at the HU lavel, I'm still waiting for the damn alpine H800

Don't you love, when you turn up the music loud as you cant, and there is no distortion, from your speakers?











Does your look the same? I'm sure its different since you have 5-6ch~


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Mines basically exactly the same. I'm running Full also....no crossover on the HATs at all. It sounds great....perhaps I'm just paranoid lol.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

rockytophigh said:


> Mines basically exactly the same. I'm running Full also....no crossover on the HATs at all. It sounds great....perhaps I'm just paranoid lol.


You are not paranoid lol, I had JL Audio amps the older A\B class amps, and they sounded really good until I sold them and got a Zuki amp.

To me it was night and day difference in sound, or maybe it was the excitement of new toy in the car


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

I just saw the SPL 5channel on the Zuki website! That is a great price point with loads of "Zuki Power"... I bet that will sell like crazy! 

Other than SQ and ruggedness, what do you think the differences are between those and the Eleets? Anyone with any experience or insight on these? Boosterdex?

It's kinda fun looking for info on Zuki amps, I don't know whether to get excited or frustrated sometimes!  hehehe


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The only way to find out is to try one  

I think all Zuki amps are monsters, very well build.....

I have my 4ch v2, only at 1/4 THD up on the amp, and my Morel Eliets have a hard time keeping it up


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm getting a Hybrid 5 in May or June!  I'm from the Philippines so sadly, I can't just up and order one... I'm excited as hell though!!! Can't wait... I've never auditioned them, but from all the great criticism and comparisons on this forum, I'm all hyped up! hehehe

Feed my addiction with more pics and comments please!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok if you are in the Phillpines and can't order one now, how are you getting one later?


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been PM'ing with Boosterdex so that when I go to Vegas this May-June they can hook me up with an Eleets Hybrid 5... Then all I have to do is put the package in my suitcase and go home with it!  hehehe 

I guess it gives me time to re-do the system before I get the amp and then when I get it, Just install it  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That's sweet, I hope you wont get robed!!! J/k

One thing that makes me laugh about Vegas is the Mexican guys standing on the sidewalk and tapping the damn naked girls cards, lol its just awesome!

Buddy of mine brought a full bag of them... 

Well anyway, I hope you get your amp soon


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Interesting amp for sure, seriously considering picking one up. Does it come with a remote gain knob for the sub channel?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

stockley.rod said:


> Interesting amp for sure, seriously considering picking one up. Does it come with a remote gain knob for the sub channel?


yes sir


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

rockytophigh said:


> yes sir


I just noticed the input jack by the sub controls in the pic's on the first page You got a PM too


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> That's sweet, I hope you wont get robed!!! J/k
> 
> One thing that makes me laugh about Vegas is the Mexican guys standing on the sidewalk and tapping the damn naked girls cards, lol its just awesome!
> 
> ...


Honestly, I can't wait til I get the amp... But what's that they say about those who wait? Is it, "Zuki comes to those who wait"?!?! hahaha J/K. I know that was a lame joke but I just couldn't help myself. 

I know what you mean about the Mexican guys passing out girly cards... It's funny sometimes but when there are so many it just gets annoying! hehe I think it's better to walk through the airconditioned casino's or take the tram than to have to walk past the guys pestering you with strip club promotional cards...

Anyway, back on topic... Can anyone give insight on the differences between the V1 and V2 of the Eleets? I keep seeing this one Zuki Eleets on the classifieds here and it just made me wonder what the differences are? More power, better sonics, better heat management or smaller size perhaps? Anyone on here know?

Cheers...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

NoelSibs said:


> Honestly, I can't wait til I get the amp... But what's that they say about those who wait? Is it, "Zuki comes to those who wait"?!?! hahaha J/K. I know that was a lame joke but I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> I know what you mean about the Mexican guys passing out girly cards... It's funny sometimes but when there are so many it just gets annoying! hehe I think it's better to walk through the airconditioned casino's or take the tram than to have to walk past the guys pestering you with strip club promotional cards...
> 
> ...


From my misunderstanding, the power is almost the same as V2 vs V1, but RCA connections are way much better on V2 vs V1, also the line up for speaker input is little different. on it as well, Its all Black vs White/clear plastic....

Other than that, I have no idea 









Very Nice Amp... one of its kind


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This is from a post in another thread....should answer your question about the difference between V1 & V2

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1567729-post9.html


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice!!! 

Thanks for the pics and info...

I'll look into the thread above. Thanks again! Really can't wait til I get mine


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm waiting for mine too....I can relate to your excitement! 
Mabuhay my Flip bro!
JJ


NoelSibs said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics and info...
> 
> I'll look into the thread above. Thanks again! Really can't wait til I get mine


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

Lunchbox12 said:


> I'm waiting for mine too....I can relate to your excitement!
> Mabuhay my Flip bro!
> JJ


Hehehe yeah it's killing me that it's still a couple of months before I can get it though... Mabuhay pare!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry I didnt read the thread in detail, but why is it taking months? Shipping to the RP should be a breeze?


NoelSibs said:


> Hehehe yeah it's killing me that it's still a couple of months before I can get it though... Mabuhay pare!


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

My Zuki is still rocking my world.....amazing amazing amazing. You guys will love it!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

rockytophigh said:


> My Zuki is still rocking my world.....amazing amazing amazing. You guys will love it!


That's so great to hear! I have mine being built now, taking the Custom 4ch and a Custom 2ch with a bass level control all under one gorgeous 55 inch heatsink!!
Another one coming soon for another car once I take delivery this May.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lunchbox12 said:


> That's so great to hear! I have mine being built now, taking the Custom 4ch and a Custom 2ch with a bass level control all under one gorgeous 55 inch heatsink!!
> Another one coming soon for another car once I take delivery this May.


Nice!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Nice!!!


Hey Quickaudi07, your posts were some of the ones that got me interested in Zuki originally! I bet u still love your amps!
JJ


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Hey Quickaudi07, your posts were some of the ones that got me interested in Zuki originally! I bet u still love your amps!
> JJ


Sweet I'm glad I was able to help, and yes over a year and these amps are still kicking. 
No problems at all.... Enjoy 
Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Sorry I didnt read the thread in detail, but why is it taking months? Shipping to the RP should be a breeze?


Sorry for the late response... Shipping to the RP is mighty pricey... Plus I will be in the US soon so I figured, as I will already be there, the most convenient payment and delivery option would be to pay and pick it up rather than pay, wait and pay a premium because of shipping...


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I run Soundstream References, a Genesis Profile 4, and a JL XD600/6 in my Altima now... but NOTHING.. and I mean nothing so far has come close to my ZUKI in terms of low to no distortion and pure sound quality.

I had also ran PPI Arts & PC's, Genesis III's, JL HD's, O/S RF's, Audison, and a few others.

The ZUKI ELEETS are simply- hands down the BEST sounding amp I have heard thus far.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

NoelSibs said:


> Sorry for the late response... Shipping to the RP is mighty pricey... Plus I will be in the US soon so I figured, as I will already be there, the most convenient payment and delivery option would be to pay and pick it up rather than pay, wait and pay a premium because of shipping...


That's great Noel. It does make sense to grab it if you are in town.
...Consider it a really really nice souvenir from Vegas!
Usually my souvenirs from vegas consist of things more like $10 shades and a hangover headache!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

jimmyjames16 said:


> I run Soundstream References, a Genesis Profile 4, and a JL XD600/6 in my Altima now... but NOTHING.. and I mean nothing so far has come close to my ZUKI in terms of low to no distortion and pure sound quality.
> 
> I had also ran PPI Arts & PC's, Genesis III's, JL HD's, O/S RF's, Audison, and a few others.
> 
> The ZUKI ELEETS are simply- hands down the BEST sounding amp I have heard thus far.


Jimmy, 
That's some fine company you are comparing the Zuki's to, and if that is your true reaction about the sound quality of these amps then I am really glad to hear your comments bro.
I just got rid of my JL HD's and I am going to directly connect my 6ch Custom Eleets to the system to do a little comparison before I take apart the entire install for a complete ground up re-do.
I am very familiar with what my HD amps sounded like, so it will be interesting to see what the audible differences are.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Jimmy,
> That's some fine company you are comparing the Zuki's to, and if that is your true reaction about the sound quality of these amps then I am really glad to hear your comments bro.
> I just got rid of my JL HD's and I am going to directly connect my 6ch Custom Eleets to the system to do a little comparison before I take apart the entire install for a complete ground up re-do.
> I am very familiar with what my HD amps sounded like, so it will be interesting to see what the audible differences are.


Trust me, you wont be disappointed, I ran JL A/b class amps in my car and it sounded nice ( meaning to me it was great) when I sold my JL amps, and got Zuki 4ch, it was pure sex!

My amp's are monsters and the power is there, clean, loud and crisp with 0 distortion while playing my tunes.

It looks like Zuki will last time after time, I really enjoy them, its a peace of art for a cheep price vs other brand name amps.
Once you get yours, you will be very impressed with build, power, and slick look...
They are truly one of a kind amplifiers!.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Trust me, you wont be disappointed, I ran JL A/b class amps in my car and it sounded nice ( meaning to me it was great) when I sold my JL amps, and got Zuki 4ch, it was pure sex!
> 
> My amp's are monsters and the power is there, clean, loud and crisp with 0 distortion while playing my tunes.
> 
> ...


Now after your comments and all the testimonials...I can't wait!! 
I'm going to build a nice amprack for it too. All the connections being on it's front should make the install look very clean.
Looks like I might as well get started now...
I'm going to be running an Alpine F#1 Status system for source and processing to a 3 way front stage and single 10" sub in my center console. SQ setup all the way.
Any suggestions for nice 3 way fronts? (1", 3", 6 1/2" set)


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Jimmy,
> That's some fine company you are comparing the Zuki's to, and if that is your true reaction about the sound quality of these amps then I am really glad to hear your comments bro.
> I just got rid of my JL HD's and I am going to directly connect my 6ch Custom Eleets to the system to do a little comparison before I take apart the entire install for a complete ground up re-do.
> I am very familiar with what my HD amps sounded like, so it will be interesting to see what the audible differences are.


Yeah bro.. listen... I've had the JL HD's in my Altima with the Genesis Profile & Series III amps in my car..the JL HD just felt like it was missing something.. I couldn't put my finger on it and it annoyed me.. (ha).. the Series III was next to perfect but it had like a warm colored feeling to the music that just didn't seem natural (rich but not natural). And when I say -Natural .. like the actual person is singing right in front of you.. I swore Lisa Stansfield was sitting in my passanger seat with the Zuki, (Listen to her self titled album to see exactly what I'm talking about.. no better CD than to listen to with the Zuki amp). 

I recommend some Seas, Peerless, ScanSpeaks, Hybrid Audio, or Arum Cantus to name a few drivers to match with). The Genesis Profile's were good... but a bit stale I thought... could be G/H class.. again this is all my opinion, and I also had those on a Morel Elate 3 way (too laid back for me).. I even had the Zed Leviathan when I switched it out from the ZUKI- THAT WAS HUGE MISTAKE & expensive one too! As you can see I am very picky.. ha. It's ZUKI or nothing man... you just have to hear it..once you hear it .. you'll say .. A-HA! GAMETIME!.. you won't want to leave your car! Just have some good drivers to match with it. Good luck!:rockon:


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Now after your comments and all the testimonials...I can't wait!!
> I'm going to build a nice amprack for it too. All the connections being on it's front should make the install look very clean.
> Looks like I might as well get started now...
> I'm going to be running an Alpine F#1 Status system for source and processing to a 3 way front stage and single 10" sub in my center console. SQ setup all the way.
> Any suggestions for nice 3 way fronts? (1", 3", 6 1/2" set)


Try Hybrid Audio for a 3-way frontstage ... call Scott directly and he will help you with your system config..


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Now after your comments and all the testimonials...I can't wait!!
> I'm going to build a nice amprack for it too. All the connections being on it's front should make the install look very clean.
> Looks like I might as well get started now...
> I'm going to be running an Alpine F#1 Status system for source and processing to a 3 way front stage and single 10" sub in my center console. SQ setup all the way.
> Any suggestions for nice 3 way fronts? (1", 3", 6 1/2" set)


I got all Morel, and I don't have 3 way setup either, 
this is my system:
Morel Elate - Front Stage mids + Vifa tweeters for now, 
Morel Dotech Ovation's for the rear fill 
Morel Ultimo 12" Sub 


Head unit, 
Kenwood DNX9990HD
Processor- Alpine PXA-H800 + RUX-C800 controller

Amps- 

Zuki 4ch Eliet pushing my whole system for now
Zuki Eliet mono block for sub duty, over kill!

I will be rebuilding my sub box from fiberglass, also redoing the whole amp rack in the trunk....

Looks like its going to be a fun project!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You could also try this,, I love Morel, 

Morel Loudspeakers - Mobile Audio - 3 Way Component Systems - Elate


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It's awesome to hear so many great comments about Zuki from all of you. Thank you so much for your support!! And as always, if anyone does have a problem with any of their amps please feel free to contact either Patrick or myself so that we can get your problems sorted out ASAP.

Zach


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow I hope u post some pics! Would love to see your build!
JJ 


quickaudi07 said:


> I got all Morel, and I don't have 3 way setup either,
> this is my system:
> Morel Elate - Front Stage mids + Vifa tweeters for now,
> Morel Dotech Ovation's for the rear fill
> ...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> You could also try this,, I love Morel,
> 
> Morel Loudspeakers - Mobile Audio - 3 Way Component Systems - Elate


Wow those are beautiful! I have arranged to audition those at a local shop here in Vancouver. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

jimmyjames16 said:


> Try Hybrid Audio for a 3-way frontstage ... call Scott directly and he will help you with your system config..


Jimmy, 
Thanks for the tip bro. Scott Buwalda has quite a company/philosophy there and has been very successful with his speakers.
I will try to make it a point to listen to more vehicles that have Hybrid Audio speakers. Last summer I was able to audition one car that had them, and although they sounded good, I wasn't 'wowed' by them-- I'm chalking that up to the install though, and I hope to give them more auditions whenever the opportunity arises.
If i try to keep an open mind about brands and what sounds best regardless of price, I think I will win in the end.
JJ


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So here is my little install, Trunk and amps will need to be re-done, all power cables will be removes, My goal is to redo the sub box, and only have Processor and amps showing in the trunk.

New Head Unit

















Processor PXA H800 and RUX C800

















Front Stage Mids:
















Custom made tweeters Vifas








Rear Fill








Sub


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Current setup without JBL MS8


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So as I stated, box will be remade, crossovers will be removed for the front stage, I plan on going with active front stage, and rear fill will be as passive.

The back amp rack, will only have 2 amps, and alpine processor, front stage amp for tweeters will be mounted on the other side of amp rack, all distro block's will be mounted on the other side, to make the install look a lot cleaner. and easy to get too.

So that's my plan, I got my last peace of my system which is the processor, I will be starting on the rebuild soon, just waiting to get little warmer so I could start glassing.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow Quick, that is some nice equipment you've got laid out there! Especially trick are those custom vifas...I recall them now because of the recognizable pointy little center that i've seen on some of the tweets before! The original housing has a much larger diameter to it, if I'm not mistaken.
Loving the Morels too.
The H800 was the route I wanted to go but after reading some of the issues the early adopters had on this site, I went with the H990 instead.
My god where's a pic of your Zuki?!?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh I posted this just as you put up a pic of the amps


----------

